# Mini-t on oval(please read)



## Juggalo82 (May 29, 2004)

Chassis:Mini-t
Body: Mccalister Midget
TRACK:Oval
I think the would make a cool class im trying to think what problems you would inconter. What do yall think


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Should be a perfect application for the Mini-T... Especially with foam tires on carpet!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Sounds like a neat idea, Jugg. With the street tires and that type of body, they look cool indeed. There are several places making sprint conversions for the mini-t. This is a good place to work out details for a new class at you local track. Get some of your friends to check out Hobby Talk. The only problem I can think of is that of support. The mini-t racing class is fairly new to the R/C world so it may be hard to find many mini-t racers that convert to sprinters. Only one way to find out, I say go for it!

I believe the current Sprinter class in BRP's summer series came about because of the interest in a thread much like this one you started, Jugg:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=52064&highlight=Sprinters
One thing led to another, Bud put in a special order for more of his discontinued sprint car bodies, and now it's a regular class - better than ever.


----------



## Juggalo82 (May 29, 2004)

Yeah a guy at my local track has a mini t with a mccalister midget it was a direct fir (with cutting) it would cheap,and if you ever got board of running it on flat you could go offroading with it!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Wouldn't it make sense with a vehicle like the MiniT to have a flat or slightly banked dirt oval? Just like the real deal... Sprinters are a blast to watch on dirt ovals with mild banking drifting it through the turns. You would want an underbody with the car then to keep the dirt inside the body and chassis to a minimum.
David
RAFster


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

A fellow out in Solon used to host dirt oval races, mildly banked, for 1/10th buggies and trucks. They were a blast to watch, since the good drivers could three wheel around the curves. The mini-T may be almost as cool.


----------



## Upstate (Jun 15, 2004)

*Dirt Oval*

We have a mini t class. Bring it on 

http://upstatehobbies.com


----------



## sedanracer8 (Jun 16, 2004)

*my oval mini t*

got tired of knocking off tie rods or having them knocked off halfway through a race so this is what i came up with works pretty good


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool!!!!


----------



## wayneny (Apr 25, 2004)

Howdy, at Dirtrunners we run them on our 340ft. dirt oval. We run two heats of them. Usually we get 12 or 14 to run oval and only 4 or 5 to run them offroad. Starting at our next race ( july25) we are going to break oval class down to Losi stock motor in one heat and any aftermarket motor in another heat. Offroad is any motor. Batteries are limited to Ni-cads or Ni-mh. No Lipo's allowed. Anyone who needs info can find us at www.dirtrunners.com. Hope to see more Mini Racers........WAYNE :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

wayneny said:


> Howdy, at Dirtrunners we run them on our 340ft. dirt oval. We run two heats of them. Usually we get 12 or 14 to run oval and only 4 or 5 to run them offroad. Starting at our next race ( july25) we are going to break oval class down to Losi stock motor in one heat and any aftermarket motor in another heat. Offroad is any motor. Batteries are limited to Ni-cads or Ni-mh. No Lipo's allowed. Anyone who needs info can find us at www.dirtrunners.com. Hope to see more Mini Racers........WAYNE :wave:


WOW -- nice web site and VERY nice track. The only thing missing from your web site is your address....the directions don't help if you don't know what state!!!


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

sedanracer8 said:


> got tired of knocking off tie rods or having them knocked off halfway through a race so this is what i came up with works pretty good


What body is that, and where can I get one, that would be perfect for my modified burp pro car.

I stopped by and watched awhile at an old dirt oal I used to race reularly.
They were running several versions / classes of mini Ts that day.
D&J racway in Orrville Ohio. I think they are on dirtoval.coms track directory.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Oval mini-T*

Got a chance to run the mini-t on asphalt oval last Sunday in Jamestown, Ny. Action Hobbies puts on the annual race at a big car show called "The World Series of Cars" and we always enjoy racing there. You can race a while, walk around and look at all the chrome, or of course there's the food vendors. The crowd of spectators add ohhs and ahhs to the action on the track, they definately like to see the crashes! And there's always plenty of those. Wheelstands were a hit as well, but I changed gearing for alittle more top end and it seemed pretty hooked up. I was just barely lifting in the turns and it ran only 4 laps slower than my XXX-T in stock truck. That tranny sounds alittle scarey when that Speed 300 winds it up that much, though!
Bud's foam tires worked awesome on that surface. It's a basketball court with traction paint on it, but not fresh. And no noticeable wear or tear at all from racing so far.
:thumbsup: I like 'em :thumbsup: 


Check out the hay bales for outer barrier....you don't wanna even rub on those!!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I would love to get one of those bodies to 
Please let us know where you got it

Thanks


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I could be wrong but I think that body is from the Oval Outlaw BRP Fun Wons cars...


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

patcollins said:


> I could be wrong but I think that body is from the Oval Outlaw BRP Fun Wons cars...


NOPE, not even close, the oval outlaw is just like most dirt oval modified late model bodies.
the car above has moulded in side dams/channels for air to move through whih should help hold it down.
I just wish the guy would bother to reply seems he just wanted to say, "heres what I have" and leave....rats!


----------

